# Advice regarding IUI timings



## mutley18 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi there,

Just wanted advice about timings. 
My info:  
I have charted my cycle all year. I ovulate day 13 and have a LH surge twice on day 13, (generally dont have a positive LH result on day 12 or day 14). My temp always shows a rise of at least .5 of a degree on day 14 confirming i have ovulated! 

I have been told by the clinic that they do a scan on day 12 and a LH test. If scan shows good sized follicles etc and LH negative then according to them i wont ovulate for at least 36 hours so they give me the HCG injection to give myself 10pm that night and schedule the IUI for 36 hours after that (ie my cycle day 14!) 

My question is if i ovulate day 13 but they make me do HCG injection at 10pm on day 12 and schedule IUI for day 14 (which will be after ive ovulated) will that be too late??!!! 

They dont seem to want to listen to me and i dont want the treatment to be done too late  

Would a HCG override your natural ovulation and delay it??!

X


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi,

It would be unusual to ovulate so early after LH surge, as generally most women ovulate 12-36 hours after surge....but of course anything is possible....

I cannot really advise any further on that, but I would sa if you feel that the clinic are not listening do not proceed. I have had cycles with a clinic and do not feel I was listened to, so may have just as well hve given the money away to charity than line their pockets!

Find a clinic that listens - it is your body!


----------



## mutley18 (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks for the reply.  

Im having a HSG next week so will talk to them again about it all. 

X


----------



## RainbowRainbow (Dec 9, 2012)

I have no luck with my timings as my ever reliable cycle has gone crackers since we started treatment however, my clinic told my the trigger shot will delay natural ovulation. Not sure if true or said to calm me down!


----------

